

Ask HN: Family photo sharing service - mjstahl

TL;DR<p>Daughter was born. Want to share pictures with out of town parents. Want the pictures to be private. Pictures are able to be seen by people I have sent a URL.<p>---<p>I was blessed with a daughter on June 23rd and my wife and I love taking pictures of her. Both of our parents live out of town so we need a convenient way to share pictures with them.<p>Ultimately I would love something that I can organize pictures into an album, keep that album private, and share it with others by sending them a URL. We are very private by nature, so I wouldn&#x27;t want the pictures to be public.<p>I discounted Instagram because of their Terms of Service (grant of license).<p>We are currently using Flickr but I find the interface horrific: trying to add my Mom as &quot;Family&quot; was a insane. Thankfully she was already a Flickr user otherwise I would have had to get them to sign up -- from what I understand. And having to set the perms for each individual picture, as opposed to an entire album, is a little too fine grained for the use case.<p>Thank you very much in advance.
======
mzjs
Google drive? Add all the photos to a folder, set the sharing permission to
"anyone with the link" (or your parent's google accounts).

------
jeffmould
How about Dropbox or Google Photos?

